# Movement Swap For My Seiko 6105 (long!)



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I was bored last night so decided to swap the movement of my (poor timekeeper) 6105 diver for a 6106 (a good timekeeper - the 6106 is a very similar movement to the 6105 apart from it not hacking & having a day display). The conversion went well but I hadn't really thought the conversion through properly. The 6106 uses a "push the crown in" quick set date change mechanism whilst the 6105 uses the conventional pull the crown out to the first position. As I say the conversion went smoothly with the 6105 hands fitting the 6106 movement, dial feet lining up etc etc but I now have (probably) the only 6105 diver with a quick set date change accomplished by pushing the crown in







. I put the 6105 movement back into the 6106 case.

The watch looks authentic enough (and works well) but there are a couple of clues as to the imposter inside - the date display is white on black (should be black on silver), the aforementioned quick set date change is obviously incorrect and the watch no longer hacks. I'm not sure whether to leave it as it is and wear it or to return it to the way it was? I think I may get the 6105 movement serviced and then reinstall it into the correct case. Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

I sure wouldn't've had the nerve for that! Personally, I'd take them back to what they were... I don't know why, I guess being new there's so many different watches around anyway without confusing the situation more by making your own blends!
















Do you have any pictures of the swapped movement watches?









Thanks

Makrie


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Paul m8,

Mike aka KITT has a spare 6105 movement, a beaut in fact









Might be worth contacting him.

Bry



makrie said:


> I sure wouldn't've had the nerve for that! Personally, I'd take them back to what they were... I don't know why, I guess being new there's so many different watches around anyway without confusing the situation more by making your own blends!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul, I would get the 6105 serviced. These should be kept original IMHO.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Mark - I think you are right about the originality aspect, I will either get my existing 6105 movement serviced and repaired or I'll try find a replacement. I'll try and post some pictures of the watch(es) tonight










Many thanks for the tip Bry


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

The 6105 movt. is now happily 'living' within a 6105-8000 [Waterproof Dial] Which I got in a non-working water-damaged condition as a direct swap for a 7s26 Movt. Seiko 5...









Bry is right it is a very clean movt.









Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a black and white photo of my 6105 diver (fitted with 6106 movement) - not sure why I made it black and white







. Getting a movement shot means opening the case again, unfortunately I've gone and left my caseback opener at work so can't do this right now ............. sorry









If you look closely you can just see a gap between the case and crown, pushing the crown results in the date changing - also note the white on black date display


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Here's a black and white photo of my 6105 diver (fitted with 6106 movement) - not sure why I made it black and white
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Looks great! I've clearly gotta spend more time looking at the photos, there's no way I would've spotted that the date colors were the wrong way round!









Is the crown still waterproof that way? I think you made the right call heading back to the way they were.









Thanks for the picture!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Is the crown still waterproof that way?


No way!! But then it probably wasn't before either. Unless it's been serviced and pressure tested I'm not sure I'd swim/dive with any vintage divers watch







.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I'd agree with you on that Paul, I wouldn't actually risk diving with any of my vintage divers...







But I wouldn't think twice about using any of my 200m 7s26 Movt. watches for that purpose...

It's just horses for courses...
















Classic vintage divers for daily wear with a Shirt and Tie...
















SKX007/009/779/781 for the active stuff with Jeans and Sweatshirt
















Mike


----------

